# I'm the next victim of stolen pics!!



## user2 (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.nexopia.com/profile.php?uid=961689

That is definitely not me!!

I think someone stole them from Spektra and posted them there!

I'm so annoyed by this right now and those comments on the bottom make me sad and angry at the same time!!


----------



## succubus (Oct 22, 2005)

Hopefully it will be removed soon.


----------



## user2 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thx again succubus for telling me....right now I'm watermarking all of my pics and put them up soon!!!


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Oct 22, 2005)

oh my goodness....you know....these are some sick people that do this stuff..........I hope that whoever did this gets kicked out.......


----------



## succubus (Oct 22, 2005)

That's a good idea. I've never had someone steal my pics (not that I know of anyway), but I have a good idea how it feels to have this done. Someone hacked into my now ex-fiance's email account last year and stole a bunch of private emails I had sent to him. They created a fake account (pretending to be an old flame of mine) and post the emails all over a forum site we frequented. So there was all our dirty laundry for everyone to see. It was a tad bit embaressing.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 22, 2005)

Number one reason why I don't post pics of me on the internet. I did once and people had outsourced them all over.


----------



## joytheobscure (Oct 22, 2005)

(((hugs))) that makes me mad!!! What an asshole- I hope they get it down soon. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## succubus (Oct 22, 2005)

You're gonna have to go into the Fakers forum and report it yourself and post some kind of proof. I made a thread about it being fake and tried to post your profile from here. However it can't be viewed by anyone that doesn't have an account on here. So I screen shot your profile and  now they're telling me that isn't proof.


----------



## niecypiecy (Oct 22, 2005)

niiiiice.....stalker


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG VV...I am so sorry. Definately report it. They will shut the account down. So Sorry  (((hugs))))


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Oct 22, 2005)

Good for you watermarking your pics


----------



## user2 (Oct 22, 2005)

So now I added a watermarked pic to the Faker forum!! Hope they delete her soon!

I even deleted all my Myspace pics and will watermark them later! So my lovely MS ladies don't wonder why I'm picture-less


----------



## succubus (Oct 22, 2005)

I hope that's enough now. They'll probably ask you to make an actual sign pic.


----------



## vloky (Oct 22, 2005)

I've never had a problem with that.  at least not that I know of. :/  that sucks though!  I don't get why someone would do that.  I once read a story of someone who posted pictures of someone elses kid and said it was theres and then posted about it being sick and then dying, it was awful the got a ton of support and sympathy and then the mother of the not dead child found out and a big ole drama bomb went off.  This is almost as bad as that. How pathetic people can be.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 22, 2005)

Omg im so sorry! And those comment at the bottom are downright mean!I would tell this person off immediately....its sad what ppl do these days, really....


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 22, 2005)

that really sucks! You probably will have to make a sign pic though, since any one can watermark pics especially since a lot of your pics are on her profile already, a salute is great proof. I hope you can get that faker off there!!!


----------



## user2 (Oct 22, 2005)

I already put up two sign pics one with my ID and one with a sign with my name on it!!! Such a bitch!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 22, 2005)

Awww sweetie, that's super horrible. 
If I could and I knew who it was, I would so be pounding on 'em as we speak. I can't believe some people. I mean, how much of a loser do you have to be to pretend to be someone else and then even use their pictures. All I have to say is whoever did this really has no life whatsoever.

For you:


----------



## succubus (Oct 22, 2005)

I love the sign pic. Haha. Now hopefully they'll remove the account. I love how she was like "I'll make a sign pic" I'm wondering what she was planning to do for that.


----------



## user2 (Oct 22, 2005)

Aww you're so sweet thanks!

succubus you're right...I'm wondering what she's planning! Breaking into my room at night, writing a sign with her name and taking a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I'm just wondering why she takes my pics and not someone who's beautiful like Jeanna to whom this had happened before! I adore her! I'd like to be her for 1 day!


----------



## user2 (Oct 22, 2005)

And the worst thing! She claimed that she's an aspring artist! I mean come on! Stila?? Uggh!!! Nothing else comes between me and MAC!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 22, 2005)

oh sweetie.. that chick obviously has no life!  Don't worry about what she said about you or anything.....


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 23, 2005)

OMG! That sucks so bad that it happened to you. How did you even find out your pics were on that other website?


----------



## Demosthenes (Oct 23, 2005)

That's so mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is the information accurate?  If it is someone pretending to be you, if could very well be someone on Specktra.  What other forums/websites do you frequent?  I can't read the comments on there, since I don't have an account at the faked site, but I hope they take it down ASAP.


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_OMG! That sucks so bad that it happened to you. How did you even find out your pics were on that other website?_

 
succubus asked me if I had an account on that site and I apparently had not! But they deleted her account! Can you believe she wrote a comment on my site that was like "Hey! We are the same person! Haha!"


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_That's so mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is the information accurate?  If it is someone pretending to be you, if could very well be someone on Specktra.  What other forums/websites do you frequent?  I can't read the comments on there, since I don't have an account at the faked site, but I hope they take it down ASAP._

 
I'm also on Myspace but she uploaded pics to her site that I just posted here!


----------



## HappyHannah (Oct 23, 2005)

I tried 2 go to the link but it wouldnt let me. I'm soo sorry this is happening 2 u! I know how u feel, I had a hacker hack into my myspace account so then i made a new one, and he hacked that one, then it happened again! all while this was going on I was sending my friends messages telling them what account wasnt me nemore and what account was, then when he took the 3rd accout he errased EVERYTHING so i couldnt find ne of my friends back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then as if that wasnt bad enough, he some how got into my whole hardrive and sent viruses 2 everything. Now I'm on my dad's laptop while my laptops w/ the Geek Squad at Best Buy so they can get all the viruses and bugs out and pretty much re-formatt my computer. 

The worse part of all of this --- The Geek Squad charged us $200 2 fix it.

I know ur situation is a nightmare but I hope my story makes u feel a lil better - I have 200 dollars less 2 spend on MAC


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 23, 2005)

I've had pictures stolen too and used on dating forums (although goodness knows why, there are plenty of better looking girls out there whose picture they could have used instead!).  I've also have pictures stolen and used on other sites.  Fortunately I've got a lot of friends who are very active online and tend to find out about it pretty quickly.  It's one reason I post very few pictures of myself online and I don't upload photographs of myself onto anyone else's server.

I run my own web server so can see from the logs if anyone is linking to my pictures from strange places.  In the past I've changed the configuration to stop my pictures being linked to from a particular dating site.

I looked into watermarking about four years ago but never got around to it.  Perhaps it's something I should consider again.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, this is terrible! Why would someone do this? How did you find it?
I hope you get it taken down and prove that someone stole your pics!


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 23, 2005)

I simply cannot wrap my little mind around why people do that!  It's just so bizarre!  I've been posting pictures of myself online for many years, so I always wonder when I see these things if there are people floating around out there pretending to be me.  I hope everything gets resolved for you.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear about this; obviously some people don't have better things to do with their lives...I hope everything gets sorted out. Why do people do these sorts of things, I wonder?


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry about your bad experience.  I hope they remove it soon.

I also don't like posting full photos for the fear that someone else will use them.


----------



## KMFH (Oct 24, 2005)

Is it possible to do a picture search to see if anyone has done this with your pics? For example, any pics ive ever posted here, how would i find out if anyone has ever stolen those, or is it even possible?


----------



## user2 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thx ladies for your warm words! :loveya:


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 24, 2005)

OMG! I would be so freakin livid. How crappy for someone to pose as you and write those things. Im sorry that happened to you.


----------



## jeanna (Oct 25, 2005)

AWW, BOOOOO FOR FAKERS!
i hate fakers... i mean, really - what is the point???
report her ass


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeow,.. this makes me afraid. I would probably never know if someone was doing that. I don't really frequent any other boards out there or anything. Okay,.. yeah I think watermarking might be in my future,..I think I will scan My driver license too so that if I ever run across something like that I can shut them down quick. I bet that would work.


----------



## succubus (Oct 27, 2005)

How do you watermark pics anyway?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 27, 2005)

If you have Jasc Paint Sho there is a great tutorial in the FAQ area here I think?


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KMEFH* 
_Is it possible to do a picture search to see if anyone has done this with your pics? For example, any pics ive ever posted here, how would i find out if anyone has ever stolen those, or is it even possible?_

 
Sadly there's no easy way to do this.  You just have to hope that someone who knows you spots the picture and tells you.  That's how I usually find out.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah...this is why i never post my pic on the internet...anyone can see it ....ANYONE....even the sicko's out there...lol.


----------

